# My 2 buddys



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Reggie a min pin mix and Eddie a jack Russell both rescue dogs


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is where we are looking for a ranch dog......JJ


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice Dogs!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

2 sassies.....a friend of mine has a jack that looks identical...older, so has mellowed with age.......


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Fine looking dogs.


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cute!


----------

